#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-01-25
<Takyoji> Ooo nice
<Takyoji> Didn't know there was a "Mobile Broadband" section in the Network Connections panel
<Takyoji> with a convenient wizard
<_diablo> indeed
<Takyoji> Now only if there was something convenient for tethering as well
<Takyoji> Interesting; Fennec is available in the standard repositories
<_diablo> for ubuntu?
<Takyoji> yes
<Takyoji> in the Ubuntu Software Centre
<Takyoji> Is there a graphical method in Ubuntu to start and use an SSH connection for SOCKS tunnelling in GNOME?
<_diablo> uhhh, I don't know much about it, sorry
<Takyoji> While acting under the GNOME connection settings, so that all other applications would utilize it as well
<Takyoji> otherwise when I was referring to the idea of there being a vendor that sells Linux-supported hardware; I meant more like something similar to Newegg; not something for buying premade desktops/laptops
<_diablo> ah, I see.
<_diablo> you could just cross-reference newegg and linuxhardware
<_diablo> or google it :)
<Takyoji> and that can be considerably a bit of work
<Takyoji> thus if there was a vendor that could be a fusion of the two; then that would be wonderful
<Takyoji> Perhaps I should run off right now and try to start such a firm. :P
<Takyoji> at age 18
<_diablo> do it!
<_diablo> it wouldn't cost much for the domain name either...
<Takyoji> I believe it was also Mr. Gates that started MS at age 18. :P
<_diablo> so you're basically already a billionaire :)
<Takyoji> otherwise I meant it more in a retailer aspect
<Takyoji> only thing is that I don't have sufficient funds for start-up costs, otherwise I'm not sure if common manufacturers do direct-to-customer shipping
<Takyoji> In the pond construction industry, retailers/distributors are completely needed, there's no manufacturers that also work as a distributor of their own products (except one perhaps)
<Takyoji> Anyone know of a decent media server solution?
<Takyoji> (that could run in background on a standard Ubuntu desktop installation)
<tonyyarusso> you mean like mt-daapd?
<Takyoji> So would that provide music files on-demand, or would it work on like a streaming playlist concept?
<tonyyarusso> on-demand I think
<Takyoji> I believe that would be what I'm looking for
<Takyoji> additionally I wonder if there's anything for video as well
<tonyyarusso> that I don't know
<Takyoji> without the need of encoding
<Takyoji> for use on an intranet
<Takyoji> otherwise I could just do SAMBA or HTTP for something like that
<tonyyarusso> You could just do a fi-le share if nothing else.
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<Takyoji> That's pretty much how I remotely access my content over my LAN; but over SSH
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-01-26
<Takyoji> Gah; too bad I don't leave really close to the cities
<_diablo> I do what's going on
<Takyoji> The recent message on the Ubuntu Minnesota mailing list (of Penguins Unbound)
<_diablo> dammit. I'm going to be in Missouri this weekend :(
<_diablo> I wish they'd let us know what the topic is sooner :(
<Takyoji> Awkward; for some reason I just can't set the output resolution in Handbrake anymore..
<_diablo> weird.
<_diablo> I use thoggen so I can't really help
<Takyoji> AAC; is that the audio format by Apple?
<Takyoji> Erm; I'm thinking of something else
<_diablo> Takyoji, I think you're right
<Takyoji> For wider compatibility; would MP3 be better to use than AAC
<_diablo> it's a lossy format, but I think it's the one behind mp4 used by apple
<_diablo> Takyoji, or just use .ogg :)
<Takyoji> I wish we lived in such a world. :P
<Takyoji> I'm doing the fallback version first, I'll also have a Theora+Vorbis version as well
<_diablo> Takyoji, if someone doesn't use songbird or vlc, then that's their problem lol
<_diablo> but yeah, I understand where you're coming from
<Takyoji> I'm curious; I haven't really found any tutorials on making an HTML5 video player yet..
<_diablo> same
<Takyoji> Even though I could just RTFM
<_diablo> lol
<Takyoji> Mozilla's developer documentation
<Takyoji> or the W3C specification
<_diablo> yup
<Takyoji> So; what would be some interesting basic projects that beginner computer users could do (of what would be interesting)?
<Takyoji> While also tying in some FOSS as well
<Takyoji> that could also be done on Windows
<Obsidian1723> hi all
<Takyoji> Hello
<Obsidian1723> So you want projects fo Windows users or just users of FOSS?
<Obsidian1723> ?
<Takyoji> Well; to explain the details: it's a "Introduction to Business Applications", although seems to be a bit of keyboarding as well. Occasionally students may finish early, thus I figure it would be useful to have other things they can do in the mean time, to learn more.
<Obsidian1723> Interesting... I have a thought onthe idea... why not come to a meeting at FGTC and we can work together on it? We need to put together some stuff to train new users of Linux. Right now we are still getting up and going, but when things start rolling when we open, it'd be good to have a head-start of some training material.
<Obsidian1723> Just a thought....
<Takyoji> A good possibility
<Takyoji> Minor disclaimer: I'm not the teacher of the class or anything; I'm just a student that's somewhat tutoring a bit
<Obsidian1723> Gotcha.
<Obsidian1723> Well, if you want more info............ http://freegeektwincities.org
<Takyoji> But still; I want to do as much in my ability.
<Obsidian1723> Have you seen the Promote Ubuntu website?
<Takyoji> And as another note; it's like an hour for me to get to the Twin Cities area (I'm in Faribault)
<Takyoji> Yea, I'm aware of Spread Ubuntu; I'm on the Ubuntu marketing channel, etc
<Obsidian1723> cool.
<Takyoji> Well, I even have administrative abilities over Spread Ubuntu
<Obsidian1723> Very cool.
<Takyoji> otherwise I take it that the FGTC website has been redone?
<Obsidian1723> Yeah, fairbuilt is a drive.
<Obsidian1723> yeah it has.
<Obsidian1723> I'm involved with the place. Right now the space is getting setup, I've gathered some infrastructure hardware for it, etc.
<Takyoji> I was looking into it previously; but noticed that it seemed a bit dead
<Obsidian1723> Very active actually. The flooring just went in at the new space.
<Takyoji> (this was like several months ago as a sidenote)
<Obsidian1723> Right now, we have meetings around 2pm on Saturdays, with donations from 12pm-5pm...
<Obsidian1723> Honestly, FGTC and the MN LoCO should connect and work together in some aspects.
<Takyoji> Is there an XMPP channel for Free Geek?
<Obsidian1723> XMPP??
<Takyoji> Alternately known as Jabber
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: not to my knowledge.
<Takyoji> I thought I came across one..
<tonyyarusso> Certainly unlikely for the Twin Cities branch
<tonyyarusso> Obsidian1723: and you should go add FGTC to our "area groups" wiki spec page now plz.
<Obsidian1723> We communicat via the mailing list. staff [at] lists.freegeektwincities.org
<tonyyarusso> also, @ both Obsidian1723 and Takyoji, note the yellow ribbon group listed on that page - they also are looking for early-stage training stuff.
<tonyyarusso> Obsidian1723: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MinnesotaTeam/Specs/AreaGroups
<Obsidian1723> Launchpad isnt letting me login. grrrrr
<_diablo> Obsidian1723, I think it's up...
<tonyyarusso> Obsidian1723: I always have to log in twice for it to work :S
<Obsidian1723> yah Im in.. now how do I add it?
<Obsidian1723> ?
<tonyyarusso> clicketh the edit button, and it should be obvious from there.
<mr_steve> howdy
<_diablo> mr_steve, yo
<mr_steve> Hey _diablo, how goes it?
<_diablo> mr_steve, not bad. watching shawshank and moving files between externals
<mr_steve> Fun. Math homework here :(
<_diablo> fun.... which math?
<mr_steve> I'm stuck in Math 70, it's introductory algebra
<mr_steve> a 5-credit class and it doesn't even count towards my degree
<mr_steve> Oh well tho. So I'm still thinking about doing an Ubuntu Hour this friday, or maybe next if I can't get my shit together fast enough
<_diablo> mr_steve, that sucks
<Obsidian1723> ADDED
<_diablo> mr_steve, I think I'm going to be in missouri this friday, but I'll be back after
<mr_steve> I might just try and connect with you about next friday then. Strength in numbers and all that
<mr_steve> I gotta get some stuff together too, like some livecds and a couple flyers
<_diablo> mr_steve, exactly. I can help with the livecds.
<_diablo> I can also bring an extra laptop (maybe 2) that people can play with
<_diablo> we just do the latest ubuntu (9.10) right? Not LTS?
<mr_steve> I'd bring 9.10
<_diablo> kk, agreed.
<mr_steve> I'll probably bring my clunker of a laptop if i scout the place and there's power outlets. *nobody* touches my netbook :)
<mr_steve> It's the new shiny
<_diablo> haha, which model?
<_diablo> (I'll bring a power strip or 2)
<mr_steve> Aspire One AOD250
<_diablo> ah, I have the Asus 1000HE
<_diablo> from a few months ago
<_diablo> still has 8 hour battery though, so that's nice
<mr_steve> I likes it, except that it refuses to run at it's rated speed due to some BIOS bug
<mr_steve> Yeah, I got this one especially for the huge battery
<_diablo> ouch.
<Takyoji> Hah, this is pretty interesting: http://www.michaelv.org/
<mr_steve> Takyoji: it sure is creative
 * Obsidian1723 Time for bed all.... night night
<_diablo> nn
<Takyoji> All in JS; found it on Ajaxian
<mr_steve> Wow I'm starting to realize how hard it is to do homework with 3 computers in front of me
<mr_steve> I would so much rather be tweaking, hacking, or generally breaking something than solving linear equations ;)
<_diablo> mr_steve, yeah, that happens to me all the time
<Takyoji> heh
<Takyoji> I have a desktop and laptop in front of me; both Ubuntu 9.10
<mr_steve> I got my laptop and netbook, and a ssh session into my misbehaving server. 9.10, 9.10UNR and 9.10 Server, respectively
<_diablo> I have big laptop, middle laptop, and netbook. Debian 5 stable, fedora 12, crunchbang 9.04
<_diablo> I don't think I'm allowed in this channel :(
<mr_steve> Heh
<mr_steve> I'm secretly a Gentoo user, shhh..
<_diablo> I'm too worried about my sanity to do that
<_diablo> I did slackware for a while.
<mr_steve> I sacrificed my sanity to GCC compiles a long time ago
<mr_steve> That's why I moved to Ubuntu
<_diablo> lol
<_diablo> brb
<mr_steve> I still fiddle with gentoo here and there tho
<_diablo> bak
<mr_steve> I think I'm turning into a console junkie again. And Byobu kinda rocks.
<_diablo> byobu?
 * _diablo googles that sheet
<mr_steve> It's a wrapper around GNU Screen
<_diablo> mr_steve, ah. yeah, I don't use screen. I need to figure out how to SSH first :-/
 * _diablo is embarrassed by his lack of networking knowledge
<mr_steve> everyone's gotta start somewhere
<mr_steve> if you start using SSH a lot, screen is handy. If you do everything in screen on the remote system, then it all stays running if you lose your connection for some reason
<_diablo> mr_steve, yeah, that's what I've heard. Maybe you can teach me how to use SSH over ubuntu hour next week?
<mr_steve> Absolutely.
<Takyoji> We should plot more for world domination..
<_diablo> I'll bring the lasers.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-01-27
<Takyoji> So since MPEG4 is also supposedly patented and so forth; would that imply that royalties has to be paid for encoding anything in that format as well?
<_diablo> Takyoji, yes.
<_diablo> If it's a commercial or distributed media
<_diablo> although it's questionable if it'll be enforced in all but the largest cases
<kermit> Takyoji: you can patent a file format?
<_diablo> mp3 is patented.
<_diablo> a lot of them are
<kermit> hmm IANAL but it looks like what's patented is encoding and decoding methods
<kermit> on mp3 and mpeg4
<_diablo> kermit, you're right that the format is not patented, but it's definitely trademarked and copywritten
<_diablo> because you can't patent a format
<_diablo> you can copyright it.
<kermit> i thought copyrights applied to content not containers
<_diablo> uhhh, lemme check. I remember listening to an episode of the software freedom law show that talked about this
<_diablo> I'm probably mostly wrong though
 * _diablo has a bad memory
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: You can patent the software to encode and decode a format.
<tonyyarusso> and all of the pieces therein, such that a free one can't be built.  See, MP3.
<tonyyarusso> kermit, _diablo: Copyright applies to everything.
<tonyyarusso> The container is written, both in specification and in software to create it.  Writings have copyright.
<_diablo> kermit, the encoding/decoding is definitely patented though. http://wiki.audacityteam.org/index.php?title=Lame_Installation#Legal_issues
<_diablo> tonyyarusso, ah. good to have someone here that knows these things :)
<kermit> heh mp3 encoding binaries violate the patent, but not the source? wild
<kermit> what about intermediate byte streams like java
<kermit> encoding/encoder
<_diablo> not sure, sorry
<Takyoji> What would be a reasonable RSP/DAAP player?
<Takyoji> apparently Songbird doesn't seem to have support
<_diablo> vlc?
<_diablo> Takyoji, or do you want a music manager?
<_diablo> Takyoji, banshee also does it.
<_diablo> amarok does it.
<_diablo> Takyoji, songbird does do it.
<_diablo> http://addons.songbirdnest.com/addon/1355
<Takyoji> Supposedly for an outdated version of Songbird though
<Takyoji> thus it denies to install
<_diablo> ah
<_diablo> Takyoji, you're on SB 1.3?
<Takyoji> 1.4.3
<Takyoji> "Songbird Daap Client 0.2.7+dev could not be installed because it is not compatible with Songbird 1.4.3"
<_diablo> oh.
<_diablo> If you don't have a problem with C# and Mono, I'd run Banshee
<_diablo> WTF? Ubuntu is ditching Google in lieu of Yahoo! as the default search engine?
<_diablo> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/yahoo-new-default-search-engine-for.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+d0od+(Omg!+Ubuntu!)&utm_content=Google+Reader
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: correct
<tonyyarusso> Yahoo!'s paying them; Google's not.
<_diablo> yeah. still. weird.
<_diablo> Linux is already weird enough for people. But I could always point at Ubuntu and tell them "you use firefox for 95% of your tasks. Firefox will be the exact same here"
<_diablo> Now I can't.
<tonyyarusso> Weird, yes.  Understandable, also yes.
<Takyoji> And considering Bing is supposedly going to be the replacement to Yahoo search (in disguise)
<Takyoji> IIRC
<tonyyarusso> eh, it's not like they can't change it.  Click logo, click the big G, done.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Which means that Microsoft is paying the salaries of Ubuntu developers, which is hilarious.
<Takyoji> heheheh
<Takyoji> Did hell freeze over? :o
<tonyyarusso> No, didn't you see Sunday's game results?
<_diablo> Takyoji, tonyyarusso: this post argues pretty much everything I'm thinking: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/yahoo-new-default-search-engine-for.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+d0od+(Omg!+Ubuntu!)&utm_content=Google+Reader#comment-31447142
<Takyoji> Makes sense
<_diablo> bbiab, heading home
<Takyoji> interesting view: "It seems a little odd to me that the distro has free reign to override Mozilla's deal with Google. If Microsoft were to include Firefox in Windows, would they be free to default it to Bing?"
<_diablo> Takyoji, yes. they would.
<_diablo> :)
<mr_steve> question for discussion: When doing an Ubuntu Hour at a coffeeshop somewhere, would it be prudent to talk to the management ahead of time?
<h00k> I don't see the need to, if you're a patron and drinking their coffee/tea
<_diablo> mr_steve, I think it's basically essential. We want to put up a sign or something
<_diablo> h00k, We're not just going to sit there though, we want to talk to people and open discussion
<_diablo> so we'll either be opening discussion or alerting people to our presence somehow
<h00k> It definitely couldn't hurt, yeah.
<h00k> I'm sure they'd welcome it, after all, it's more business for them!
<mr_steve> yeah, I figure it depends on how active/passive we are about things. If we're actively offering people CDs or literature, we'd probably want approval
<_diablo> h00k, I wouldn't be so sure. I think small ones wouldn't mind, but something like *bucks might be scared of perception
<mr_steve> Eh, fsck starbucks. I'm definitely thinking about the small locally-owned places
<_diablo> thank god.
<h00k> if I were to do one in Superior, here, I'd do it at a local shop
<mr_steve> It takes an act of congress to get starbucks to let you do anything but sit and drink their overpriced coffee
<mr_steve> I still don't have an exact location in mind but I'm definitely thinking one of the small quiet places near MCTC, there's gotta be a dozen of 'em
<_diablo> mr_steve, lol
<_diablo> mr_steve, are they close to the 16 (bus line)?
<mr_steve> Good question, I think so, but I'll have to get back to you on that
<_diablo> mr_steve, okay, it would be tough for me to do it with classes and such if it's not
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-01-28
<Takyoji> Heh http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/01/protestors-ipad-is-nothing-more-than-a-golden-calf-of-drm.ars
<_diablo> haha
<_diablo> that protest is a little ridiculous. especially when apple just moved to the ePub format
<Takyoji> Apparently my desktop just froze; and is now not quit bootable
<Takyoji> Freezes at the login screen
<Takyoji> quite*
<mr_steve> Takyoji: that sucks
<Takyoji> Had issues going using gksu (to do "gksu wireshark") then went to terminal and tried "sudo wireshark" and it froze from there, with the audio I had playing the background repeating in a 1 second long segment
<mr_steve> ouch, I haven't run into anything like that in a long while now
<Takyoji> Tried to access other terminals (Alt-F#) to no avail
<Takyoji> and at my last attempt I was able to move the mouse, selected my username, and right as I wrote the 5th character of my password, it completely froze again
<Takyoji> right now I'm on my laptop
<Takyoji> Doesn't seem to be any physical issues with my RAM; memtest is at 12% right now
<mr_steve> Hm. When it locked, was there any keyboard response at all? like could you get the capslock light to change?
<mr_steve> Or the magic SysRq key?
<Takyoji> I should try running a LiveCD, and if that fails as well, then it would be conclusive of being a hardware issue
<mr_steve> indeed
<Takyoji> Never tried SysRq
<Takyoji> Tried Alt+SysRq+d to no avail
<Takyoji> otherwise this time it froze at the X-based boot screen
<mr_steve> Heat? Cleaned yer heatsink recently? I just had that problem with my server, drove me nuts for 3 weeks before I figured it out
<Takyoji> though I believe that would cause it to shutdown/restart rather than just freeze
<mr_steve> Mine would just lock up hard
<mr_steve> I'd have to power cycle it myself, and each time it would take a few boots to get it running right again, since it was still cooling down
<mr_steve> Then it'd heat up under load and do the same thing again. That's how I learned how to recover MySQL InnoDB tables :)
<Takyoji> I have been running Folding@Home in background pretty much always; but I haven't seen the heat go up at all that much
<Takyoji> If only the acpi command was installed by default...
<mr_steve> Hm, well it's just a thought anyhow. Lockups are such a pain to troubleshoot. I bet it logs nothing, right?
<Takyoji> I'm running a LiveCD right now which is acting fine
<Takyoji> Alright; it's most likely not heat related
<Takyoji> Just vacuumed, used canned air to blow out any dust found, and it still freezes at the same spot
<Takyoji> Couldn't feel anything hot
<Takyoji> I'm worrisome of it potentially being harddrive failure
<_diablo> yup
<Takyoji> Although it's only a year old harddrive (in terms of usage)
<_diablo> Takyoji, that shouldn't happen... is it still under warranty?
<Takyoji> Should be
<Takyoji> 3 year warranty
<Takyoji> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148230
<_diablo> good luck :(
<Takyoji> I want to get to the boot screen of GRUB2, but can't. I try hitting ESC to no avail
<Takyoji> I don't dual-boot another OS on the system
<Takyoji> Ohh, I guess it's Shift you hold for GRUB2
<Takyoji> Yay, Shift worked
<tonyyarusso> darnit Takyoji - stop finding out the answers yourself before I come around to tell them to you!
<Takyoji> Well at least SOMEONE knew the answer. :P
<Takyoji> Think I should run fsck on my system perhaps?
<tonyyarusso> sure, why not?
<tonyyarusso> btw, the 'touch /forcefsck' trick doesn't work on Maemo, in case anyone cares.
<Takyoji> Although, would be sane to be running fsck on the filesystem the fsck binary is on?
<Takyoji> (although I'm in recovery mode; a root prompt)
<tonyyarusso> You have to remount it as read-only first.  You can run fsck on the fsck binary, since it will be loaded into memory first and not matter, but running it on a mounted filesystem is A Bad Idea (TM).
<Takyoji> and now it mystically works after all the absurd things I've tried on it
<Takyoji> Otherwise I have some stupid ideas.
<Takyoji> Could do a little Linux [useful] trivia on this channel for entertainment/learning.
<tonyyarusso> could be fun
<Takyoji> Could also have little competitions of fixing/securing a server installation (remotely)
<Takyoji> Ho-ly crap
<Takyoji> Apparently I'm cleaning out my filesystem since I only have less than a GB left
<Takyoji> So I run the disk usage analyzer; and it says my home folder is consuming 101GB
<Takyoji> So I delete some things, virtual disks, etc. and it barely goes down. I try adding the size number for all the folders in my home folder, and it doesn
<Takyoji> doesn't add up
<Takyoji> So then I had it expose the hidden files in my home folder, and had it arrange by size
<Takyoji> And APPARENTLY my ".xsession-errors.old" file is 76GB
<Takyoji> That is beyond insanity
<Takyoji> Error logs reaching GIGABYTES is madness
<Takyoji> Now my home folder is only using 25GB
<kermit> Takyoji: i think its the stderr from every single X app
<kermit> Takyoji: everything you run in X, ever, stderr goes there
<kermit> Takyoji: mplayer, outputting a line of text 30 times per second?  goes there..
<Takyoji> oh fun
<Takyoji> That is just pure insanity though
<Takyoji> I've never heard of like 76GB of human readable text.
<Takyoji> Just because I'm stupidly curious. Would your average work perfectly fine in these Minnesota outdoor temperatures? :P
 * Takyoji literally envisions a server "farm" out in the cold. xP
<Takyoji> So. Anyone have suggestions of how I could try and convince the district to consider open source solutions for some things, rather than burning thousands of something shiny that doesn't work.
<Takyoji> Like; any specific school-oriented projects that would also be worth noting?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-01-29
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: bunches - can you get any more specific?
<Takyoji> Desktop applications; server applications (such as a VLE, etc)
<tonyyarusso> What's VLE?
<Takyoji> Virtual
<Takyoji> Virtual Learning Environment*
<Takyoji> i.e. Moodle
<tonyyarusso> oh
<tonyyarusso> Well for starters, is money as issue for your district?
<Takyoji> Not necessarily; they just burn all the money they can get it almost seems
<tonyyarusso> Of course - if they don't spend it they won't get it in the next budget cycle.
<Takyoji> for things like gradebook solution, library solution, etc
<Takyoji> Everything's pretty much all Windows servers, even for their webserver
<tonyyarusso> Honestly, you probably don't have a prayer with the district unless you can make progress in a few schools first.
<Takyoji> That's what I figure
<tonyyarusso> Unless the idea of showing up to school board meetings and complaining about the wasted money sounds appealing to you.
<Takyoji> otherwise I believe I'd be able to sway any of the teachers
<tonyyarusso> Do that.  Make the teachers demand it.
<_diablo> Moodle is ridiculously popular with teachers.
<_diablo> (from my experience)
<Takyoji> considering one is already pushing for Moodle; while one of the district technologists try downloading the Moodle-XAMPP bundle and have it run in a Windows server; and thus try to make BOTH Apache and IIS to mystically bind to port 80...
<tonyyarusso> XAMPP :(
<tonyyarusso> Although at least he was doing it on Windows.
<tonyyarusso> There was a guy in #ubuntu recently advising people to install XAMPP on Ubuntu.
<Takyoji> heh
<_diablo> lol
<Takyoji> and then also the district technologist said as a counter-argument to me about being "all that maintenance" if they changed the webserver to a Linux installation rather than a Windows Server installation; and have pretty much everything managed through the package manager.
<Takyoji> It's practically almost as if "Get the Facts" campaign must of been their bible growing up or something..
<tonyyarusso> Did you press him on exactly what maintenance he was referring to?
<Takyoji> I didn't get much of an answer
<Takyoji> and another time I was lightly implying the idea of perhaps a Linux distro on a few desktops or something; but he implied that they only have students use things they'll use in the "real world"
<_diablo> Takyoji, ugh. this kind of ignorance is the annoyance of linux. It's people being opposed to it. You can at least fight that. It's people being ignorant.
<Takyoji> The only thing they have that's Linux-based is a self-maintaining mail spam filter that was pre-installed with a custom Linux installation and so on
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: I would suggest that you aren't nearly aggressive enough.
<Takyoji> I also love how he implied that Google Chrome will never really have a role in the browser market.
<Takyoji> Yet right now it's pretty much becoming a big competitor to Firefox
<_diablo> Takyoji, hahaha, it's already past safari!
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Remember, if you can't change their mind, humiliate and discredit them in front of their peers and superiors so you don't have to.
<Takyoji> Add-on functionality, faster JS, and much better performance on Linux than Firefox
<Takyoji> Their boss is probably even more careless or even close-minded as well
<Takyoji> the man won't even REPLY to your emails
<tonyyarusso> Complain to his boss :)
<tonyyarusso> about the not replying to e-mails, not the content (yet)
<Takyoji> One of the teachers were asking if they could have simple little laptops for students in a class; just something capable of web browsing. And the technology director implied that would be like approximately $800 or so per laptop
<Takyoji> A netbook would do exactly that, with like half the price
<Takyoji> It's not like you'd need to run Crysis on it
<_diablo> Takyoji, probably even less if you buy in bulk. you can get a solid netbook for 350 retail. if you watch for discounts, you can get it for 325 tops
<Takyoji> You can get a Mini 10v for a starting price of 300
<_diablo> Ugh. Minis are gross imo. But yeah, as a generic school laptop, you're probably right. it would be fine
<_diablo> tonyyarusso, what plans on the t-shirt thing?
<_diablo> I would assume all results that matter are in
<Takyoji> We need to do more somehow...
<Takyoji> it's just too bad that there's not really anyone in my area though
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: why are you asking me?
<Takyoji> The idea is that supposedly there wasn't a whole lot of demand; and that we'd probably do something custom, correct?
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: but the survey has a total of 10 requested.  I don't think it's really gotten enough exposure as an idea yet.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: pretty much
<Takyoji> For those that want a shirt; perhaps they could collaborate on an idea
<Takyoji> and if it stands out, more people could have interest
<tonyyarusso> I think it would be a very smart idea to get at least 30 people expressing interest before worrying too much about order specifics.
<_diablo> tonyyarusso, I thought you were organizing it. Was that not correct?
<_diablo> and yeah, that makes sense
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: I don't recall agreeing to such at least ;)
<tonyyarusso> I'd be okay placing the order and dealing with some distribution aspects and can suggest vendors, but someone else should do the drumming up interest and stuff more first.
<_diablo> okay, fair enough :)
<_diablo> I'll mention it at each meeting.
<tonyyarusso> That won't be enough on it's own.  The mailing list readership is much larger but very little of it is involved enough for IRC.
<_diablo> Ah, well... I sent an email to people asking if they wanted a shirt. I guess this answers the question about being enough interest :)
<tonyyarusso> You can't just jump right in and ask the question.  You have to propose it, explain it, argue for it, and then ask for support.
<_diablo> ehhh, okay, I'm definitely not the right person to be doing this then. I am pretty ambivalent to the idea honestly. I'd buy one if offered, but am not gung-ho about this by any means
<tonyyarusso> oh btw guys, you can add Launchpad OpenIDs to your ubuntu-minnesota.org accounts now.
<tonyyarusso> Creating new accounts that only use that doesn't work quite yet, but will soon.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-01-30
<mr_steve_> Do we have any irssi users in the house?
<mr_steve> I've been trying to find a way to get people marked away to appear differently in the /names list, hoping someone has a clue
<_diablo> mr_steve, I don't use it. :(
<mr_steve> I'm real used to xchat, myself, but I've been starting to use the console more
<mr_steve> _diablo: I just remembered I was going to mention something about the ubuntu hour idea
<_diablo> yeah, what's up?
<mr_steve> I looked up the bus route you were talking about, the 16 I think? It's pretty close to where I'll be. And I can definitely look for a place closer to that route, since I'll be on no particular schedule
<mr_steve> I completely forgot that my math class doesn't meet on fridays anymore
<_diablo> awesome.
<_diablo> lol
<_diablo> do you have gmail? I can share my calendar with you
<mr_steve> _diablo: yup. smcgrath23@gmail.com. I've actually got a public calendar with my classes on it, too
<_diablo> kk
<_diablo> mark.katerberg here
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-01-31
<mr_steve> heh I just accidently fork-bombed my own computer. Maybe I should *learn* bash scripting before I try to *use* bash scripting
<kermit> no, thats the way to learn.  you'll remember better.
<mr_steve> true enough. heh, that was the first time my netbook has ever touched it's swap partition. Used 1.3GB of RAM with 5 lines of shell script.
<Takyoji> Anyone know of a reasonable Wordpress theme framework or a basic theme to work from?
<h00k> Takyoji: there are a ton of them
<Takyoji> I mean; anything in specific though?
<h00k> Not really, you could go off the basic theme and expand/change from there
<jenkinbr> weee
<jenkinbr> ssl
<jenkinbr> xD
<Takyoji> alright
<h00k> I'm unnecessarily using SSL/SASL
<Takyoji> So apparently Freenode doesn't have SSL support, or is it just at a different port?
<mr_steve> Takyoji: SSL got broken
<h00k> Sure it does!
<Takyoji> or TLS, to be more accurate
<mr_steve> They're trying to fix it yet, something got screwed when they migrated to their new IRCd
<Takyoji> ahh
<mr_steve> actually I might be lying, I was in hurry when I read the gnotices about it. The final word is here: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: Are we having a LoCo meeting on Monday?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-01-24
<Takyoji> Yaknow; LibreOffice 3 should just be called LibreOffice or versioned as LibreOffice 1
<Takyoji> It's a fork of OpenOffice 3, yes
<Takyoji> Is MyDNS even packaged for Debian?
<Takyoji> I'm surprised nobody here has jumped at the opportunity of packaging MyDNS
<Takyoji> Last release was 5 years ago?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-01-25
<h00k> I'm visiting your lovely state.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-01-26
<tonyyarusso> indeed you are
<Takyoji> Any news on 11.04 installfests as of yet (even though it's about 3 months until such)
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Depends - how's the one you're scheduling coming?
<Takyoji> Just have to work on some preliminary factors that I require first, and then I shall then pursue seeing if the specific company would be willing on providing the location for such.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-01-27
<MaddogF16> tonyyarusso??
<Takyoji> So; DD-WRT or OpenWRT?
<Takyoji> It apparently looks like the x86 version of DD-WRT is implicitly crippled in favor of their proprietary commercial version of it.
<Obsidian1723> pfSense
<Obsidian1723> I chose neither, and to not use wireless. to easily hacked
<Takyoji> If only my damn smartphone had a way to be connected via Ethernet; then I wouldn't have any reason to use wireless whatsoever
<Takyoji> Everything else is strictly Ethernet
<Obsidian1723> Aye...
<Obsidian1723> I hear that.
<Obsidian1723> I guess one reason I dont use a smart phone.
<Takyoji> My whole point of setting up this old desktop as a router/switch is to have proto-41 packets routed properly
<Takyoji> Whereas my other two consumer-level routers completely drop proto41 (or 6in4) packets, even when you set a system on the LAN as the DMZ
<Obsidian1723> You using SOHO stuff or business class?
<Takyoji> SOHO
<Takyoji> Just your typical off-the-shelf crap from Walmart/Radioshack/etc
<Takyoji> But am intending on using an old desktop to do the IPv4 NAT work, and also work as a IPv6 switch.
<Takyoji> otherwise I'll just look for a different router entirely, and find something capable of DD-WRT, OpenWRT, pfSense, etc
<Takyoji> Because both routers have insufficient flash memory for those firmware
<Takyoji> and this is only just for home use
<Takyoji> and for my own hands-on educational use
<Takyoji> and for the sake of just doing it, and becoming more familiar with things like iptables and so on
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-01-28
<h00k> The internet in this hotel sucks.
 * tonyyarusso wonders what MaddogF16 wanted
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: OpenWRT is command line only; DD-WRT is a web interface.  I've heard similar things about the x86 version though.  DD-WRT shines on embedded hardware like consumer wifi products.  If you're going to put it on x86 gear, use pfSense, m0n0wall, ClearOS, or something along those lines.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: If you're looking for a great off-the-shelf wifi router, and don't need 802.11n, you want the Linksys WRT54GL (with the "L" on the end!), period.
<Takyoji> The annoying thing is no retailer that I can find (nearby) provides the WRT54GL at all
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji, meet my friend the Internet.
<Takyoji> otherwise I'm going to see if this Linksys E2000 will at least forward proto41 packets properly
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: $49.99, free shipping - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124190
<tonyyarusso> I just picked up an E3000 myself :)
<Takyoji> and I was basically standing there on my smartphone for like.. half an hour looking through the DD-WRT supported hardware to see which one at my nearby monopolist Walmart store.
<Takyoji> were of viable options
<Takyoji> was eyeing the E1000, but that one is apparently not supported
<Takyoji> and if I ever change my mind or brick the device, I can gracefully return it back within 15 days. xP
<tonyyarusso> Dude, why on earth would you WalMart when you can Newegg?
<Takyoji> Compulsiveness, most likely. :P
<Takyoji> Yay, an actual router that DOESN'T stupidly drop 6in4 packets!
<Takyoji> Woo, saw a GNOME-based distro on a laptop on the show "Superhumans" (or whatever the proper title is) on History channel. The laptop was used for comparing a person's musical accuracy from hearing something just once.
<h00k> finally, I got online.
<h00k> barely.
<h00k> I'm barely hanging on.
<h00k> sparklehistory, where are you :(
<h00k> ping timeout, she's probably at this very hotel :(
<tonyyarusso> haha
<tonyyarusso> No, that probably means she forgot to /quit when she took her laptop out for the day.
 * h00k turns GPS on
<h00k> I like this "Places" app on my 'Droid
<tonyyarusso> Well, the Noodles in question is http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=2110+Ford+Parkway+and+Cleveland+Ave+St.+Paul,+MN+55116&sll=44.917959,-93.187425&sspn=10.984605,28.54248&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Ford+Pkwy+%26+Cleveland+Ave+S,+St+Paul,+Ramsey,+Minnesota+55116&z=16
<h00k> dinner will be over by the time I actually load that :(
<h00k> IT IS DONE!
<h00k> *miracle*
<tonyyarusso> Where is your hotel?
<h00k> http://maps.google.com/maps?client=ubuntu&channel=cs&q=golden+valley+holiday+inn+express&ie=UTF8&hl=en&hq=holiday+inn+express&hnear=Golden+Valley,+Hennepin,+Minnesota&ll=44.975971,-93.358555&spn=0.064724,0.169086&t=h&z=13&iwloc=A
<h00k> about 20 mins away, apparently
<tonyyarusso> sounds right
<tonyyarusso> But you'll be way better off doing that drive now than you would if you did it in rush hour, so the killing time at a coffee shop idea is a good one
<h00k> Yeah. now to find one near Noodles
<h00k> or is Noodles a place where I could hang out with a laptop :D
<h00k> I've never been to one
<h00k> There's a starbucks right across the road!
<h00k> http://maps.google.com/maps?near=To:+Ford+Pkwy+%26+Cleveland+Ave+S+%4044.91796,-93.18742&geocode=&q=Coffee&f=l&hl=en&sll=44.977428,-93.214874&sspn=0.129445,0.338173&ie=UTF8&hq=Coffee&hnear=&t=h&z=16http://maps.google.com/maps?near=To:+Ford+Pkwy+%26+Cleveland+Ave+S+%4044.91796,-93.18742&geocode=&q=Coffee&f=l&hl=en&sll=44.977428,-93.214874&sspn=0.129445,0.338173&ie=UTF8&hq=Coffee&hnear=&t=h&z=16
<tonyyarusso> h00k: Caribou Coffee is far superior to Starbucks, and located at 2134 Ford Parkway
<h00k> Check it!
<h00k> As long as wifi is free :(
<tonyyarusso> It is.
<tonyyarusso> The Caribou is one block west, near Finn.
<h00k> I see it here on the maps, with parking nearby.
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, parking isn't a problem in that area.
<h00k> Good.
<h00k> okay. It is 9 miles away *that* way
 * h00k points
<h00k> 25 mins.
<h00k> If I'm not online in 45 minutes, I died.
 * h00k waves.
<h00k> Peace, all.
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<ColinHarrington> don't die
<h00k> Wooo!!
<h00k> I made it.
<h00k> I realize that was 46 minutes, but I ordered coffee too.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-01-29
<fisch246> hey tony
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-01-23
<newme> heh, i'm new here, is this group really that active?
<Takyoji> Not very active, at all
<Takyoji> but we're alive through other means
<newme> like what?  and is there anything going on outside of the cities?
<Takyoji> Not outside of the metro, that I know of. There's an installfest every 6 months, which most Ubuntu LoCo folks participate in
<Takyoji> I'm pretty much by myself down in the Faribault area.
<newme> anyone that you know of way down southwest?  like luverne or that area?
<Takyoji> Oy, I'm not sure if there's anyone in that area, that I know of.
<newme> is the group growing much?
<Takyoji> It's a bit static, as there's been really nothing outside of installfests
<newme> how long have you been a member?
<Takyoji> 2-3 years or so, I think
<newme> what do people do for installfests?
<Takyoji> First, are you familiar with what an installfest is?
<newme> i assume everyone parties over the new release and a lot of info gets passed around about it?
<Takyoji> Essentially it's where those whom are curious of Linux, to bring in their laptop/desktop, to get help with installing it, and with any other help in general.
<newme> over irc?
<Takyoji> In person
<newme> ic, so where would someone who would like to participate in one find info on it if they don't first have ubuntu? how would they know about it?
<Takyoji> Through promotion through friends, family, or just posters in a public setting.
<Takyoji> It's just a matter of someone hosting one in the area, in the first place.
<newme> do you think that a lot of the people that have ubuntu in MN are members of the loco?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-01-28
<rlaager> Anyone here at the user group meeting?
